# Windows 8.1: Betriebssystem-Update kostenlos erhältlich



## MarcHatke (15. Mai 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Windows 8.1: Betriebssystem-Update kostenlos erhältlich* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Windows 8.1: Betriebssystem-Update kostenlos erhältlich


----------



## smooth1980 (15. Mai 2013)

Ich vermisse den StartButton nicht. Hab den schon seit Vista eigentlich nie genutzt.


----------



## cornelius (15. Mai 2013)

Aber ich vermisse den Start Button mit allen Fasern meines Herzens, ohne ihn ist mein Monitor so grau so trostlos, er ist seit fehlen das Buttons nicht mehr mein bester Freund.


----------



## kidou1304 (15. Mai 2013)

Win7 FTW


----------



## Enisra (15. Mai 2013)

total lächerlich so ein Geschiss um Metro und die Desktopkachel zu machen, bzw. zeigt das wie überragend Win8 sein muss, wenn man sonst keine richtige Kritik darüber findet, wie instabilität, sondern das es so unfassbar schlimm ist am Start noch mal einen Klick machen zu müssen


----------



## smooth1980 (15. Mai 2013)

cornelius schrieb:


> Aber ich vermisse den Start Button mit allen Fasern meines Herzens, ohne ihn ist mein Monitor so grau so trostlos, er ist seit fehlen das Buttons nicht mehr mein bester Freund.



Dann solltest du wieder Windows 7 installieren. sowas weiß man aber normalerweise vorher bevor man sich ein Os kauft.


----------



## Turalyon (15. Mai 2013)

"Windows 8.1: Betriebssystem-Update kostenlos erhältlich"

Seit wann kosten Updates Geld? Wäre ja, als wenn man für die Windows Service Packs Geld verlangen würde


----------



## Vordack (15. Mai 2013)

Turalyon schrieb:


> "Windows 8.1: Betriebssystem-Update kostenlos erhältlich"
> 
> Seit wann kosten Updates Geld? Wäre ja, als wenn man für die Windows Service Packs Geld verlangen würde


 
Es fing doch schon mit Windows 3.0 an, da kostete das Update auf 3.1 auch Geld wenn ich mich nicht irre. 

Weiter gings mit Windows 95 und 98/SE.

Weiter gings mit Vista und Win 7.

Also wo ist das Problem?


----------



## theking2502 (15. Mai 2013)

Turalyon schrieb:


> "Windows 8.1: Betriebssystem-Update kostenlos erhältlich"
> 
> Seit wann kosten Updates Geld? Wäre ja, als wenn man für die Windows Service Packs Geld verlangen würde


 
Hast du jemals von Apples OS X gehört? Die bringen immer wieder neuere Version raus (welche dem WSP gleichkommt) und verlangen dafür auch noch Geld.



Vordack schrieb:


> Es fing doch schon mit Windows 3.0 an, da kostete das Update auf 3.1 auch Geld wenn ich mich nicht irre.
> 
> Weiter gings mit Windows 95 und 98/SE.
> 
> ...


 
Bei 95 und 98 muss ich dir wiedersprechen. Das waren andere Kernal.
Bei Vista und 7 wurde der Kernal auch verändert.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Mai 2013)

Turalyon schrieb:


> "Windows 8.1: Betriebssystem-Update kostenlos erhältlich"
> 
> Seit wann kosten Updates Geld? Wäre ja, als wenn man für die Windows Service Packs Geld verlangen würde


 
Klar, es wäre aus Sicht vieler Leute unverschämt, wenn das Update was kostet, auch wenn es mehr als nur ein Servicepack ist - aber da sicher viele Leute dachten, dass so ein groß angekündigtes Update mit einer an sich ganz anderen Version vlt doch was kostet (man sagt Microsoft ja nicht grad Wohlfahrtstum nach...), ist auch klar, dass Microsoft die Leute "beruhigen" will. Und wenn klar ist, dass es nichts kostet, werden sicher auch einige Leute, die vielleicht bisher gezögert haben, sich win8 oder ein Gerät mit Win8 zu kaufen, doch jetzt schon kaufen.


----------



## Luzzifus (15. Mai 2013)

theking2502 schrieb:


> Hast du jemals von Apples OS X gehört? Die bringen immer wieder neuere Version raus (welche dem WSP gleichkommt) und verlangen dafür auch noch Geld.


Dafür kostet aber die Vollversion auch nur 20€. Und die kostenpflichtigen Updates sind nicht viel häufiger als neue Betriebssysteme von Microsoft. Darüber hinaus kann man im Gegensatz zu Windows nicht nur jede 2. Version von OS X tatsächlich benutzen. Konsistenz kann auch ein Feature sein, jedesmal "alles neu" ist nicht zwangsläufig toll.


----------



## Enisra (15. Mai 2013)

Luzzifus schrieb:


> Darüber hinuas kann man im Gegensatz zu Windows nicht nur jede 2. Version von OS X tatsächlich benutzen.


 
ja dann ist 8 ja perfekt, immerhin ist das ja ein gutes OS, das auf ein gutes OS gefolgt ist
Aber da ist auch so ein Problem, warum zum Teufel glauben die Leute sie MÜSSEN zu 8 wechseln wenn 7 funktioniert? Bei XP kann man schon eher fragen ob´s nicht langsam mal Zeit wird


----------



## Vordack (15. Mai 2013)

theking2502 schrieb:


> Bei 95 und 98 muss ich dir wiedersprechen. Das waren andere Kernal.
> Bei Vista und 7 wurde der Kernal auch verändert.



Oh, gut daß Du das sagst, hat mir meine Erinnerung eine Streich gespielt. 

Bei Win Vista/Win 7 bin ich mir nicht sicher: Windows 7 erhält keinen neuen Kernel - Microsoft - Windows 7 - PC-WELT
Windows 7 bekommt keinen neuen Kernel | Bloggonaut.net

Ist von 2008, habe aber nichs anderes gefunden.

edit: Ausztug aus Wikipedia: " Die Installationsvoraussetzungen von verschiedenen Programmen lassen den Schluss zu, *dass die Win-95-C-Ausgabe und das erste Windows 98 im Kernel noch weitgehend identisch sind. *Windows 98 unterstützt, wie schon der Vorläufer Windows 95, echtes präemptives Multitasking"

Hat COD jedes Jahr ne neue Spieleengine nur weil sie etwas weiterentwickelt wird?


----------



## theking2502 (15. Mai 2013)

Luzzifus schrieb:


> Dafür kostet aber die Vollversion auch nur 20€. Und die kostenpflichtigen Updates sind nicht viel häufiger als neue Betriebssysteme von Microsoft. Darüber hinaus kann man im Gegensatz zu Windows nicht nur jede 2. Version von OS X tatsächlich benutzen. Konsistenz kann auch ein Feature sein, jedesmal "alles neu" ist nicht zwangsläufig toll.


 
An sich hast du Recht. Nur die kommen jedes Jahr oder alle zwei Jahre und viele Porgramme die auf den Heutigen Lions laufen, kannst du auf Panther/Tiger vergessen. XP kam 2001 raus. Die OMD hat um die 70 Euro gekostet und du kannst aktuelle Programme immer noch darauf benutzen. Das heißt auf 12 Jahre gesehen zahlst du für XP rund 6 Euro. Okay bei OS sind das auch nur 7 Euro, aber wenn man ein alten Mac mit Motorola Prozessoren benutzte musste man dann auch noch einen neuen MAC kaufen und die schlagen mit mindestens 600 Euro zu Buche. Windows 7 kannst du sogar auf einem Intel P4 Prozessor vernünftig nutzen.


----------



## Vordack (15. Mai 2013)

theking2502 schrieb:


> An sich hast du Recht. Nur die kommen jedes Jahr oder alle zwei Jahre und viele Porgramme die auf den Heutigen Lions laufen, kannst du auf Panther/Tiger vergessen. XP kam 2001 raus. Die OMD hat um die 70 Euro gekostet und du kannst aktuelle Programme immer noch darauf benutzen. Das heißt auf 12 Jahre gesehen zahlst du für XP rund 6 Euro. Okay bei OS sind das auch nur 7 Euro, aber wenn man ein alten Mac mit Motorola Prozessoren benutzte musste man dann auch noch einen neuen MAC kaufen und die schlagen mit mindestens 600 Euro zu Buche. Windows 7 kannst du sogar auf einem Intel P4 Prozessor vernünftig nutzen.


 
Für mein Windows 8 habe ich 29 Euro gezahlt  Okay, WinXP ist auf die Jahre gerechnet noch etwas günstiger


----------



## theking2502 (15. Mai 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Oh, gut daß Du das sagst, hat mir meine Erinnerung eine Streich gespielt.
> 
> Bei Win Vista/Win 7 bin ich mir nicht sicher: Windows 7 erhält keinen neuen Kernel - Microsoft - Windows 7 - PC-WELT
> Windows 7 bekommt keinen neuen Kernel | Bloggonaut.net
> ...


 
Mit Vista/7 sagte ich ja verändert, nicht neu geschrieben. Also an sich der gleiche Kernel nur verbessert. Sah man ja an den Leistungsunterschieden.

Bei Windows 95/98 stimmt es schon, wie Wiki das sagt, aber ich meine doch, dass der Kernel später ausgetauscht wurde. Kann mich aber auch irren. Kollege, der schon länger  Arbeitet (alter Veteran) ist da auch meiner Meinung, aber auch nicht zu 100% sicher xD

Und bei CoD glaube ich, dass die bei jedem zweiten die Engine erweiter, oder wechseln. Weiß es aber nicht so genau, da ich kein CoD-Spieler bin und mich es daher nicht so interessiert 



Vordack schrieb:


> Für mein Windows 8 habe ich 29 Euro gezahlt   Okay, WinXP ist auf die Jahre gerechnet noch etwas günstiger


Wo hast du das so günstig bekommen? Ich habe für meine Updateversion 50 Euro hingeblättert o.O


----------



## Vordack (15. Mai 2013)

theking2502 schrieb:


> Bei Windows 95/98 stimmt es schon, wie Wiki das sagt, aber ich meine doch, dass der Kernel später ausgetauscht wurde. Kann mich aber auch irren. Kollege, der schon länger  Arbeitet (alter Veteran) ist da auch meiner Meinung, aber auch nicht zu 100% sicher xD



Also bei beiden wurde der Kernel verändert, nicht neu geschrieben. Sie basieren also beiode noch auf den ursprünglichen Kernel, so wie alle CODs bis jetzt auf der selben ursprünglichen Engine basieren.

Aber...

lassen wir die alten B/S in Frieden ruhen


----------



## smooth1980 (15. Mai 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Für mein Windows 8 habe ich 29 Euro gezahlt  Okay, WinXP ist auf die Jahre gerechnet noch etwas günstiger



So viel ? das ist ja Wucher.


----------



## theking2502 (15. Mai 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Also bei beiden wurde der Kernel verändert, nicht neu geschrieben. Sie basieren also beiode noch auf den ursprünglichen Kernel, so wie alle CODs bis jetzt auf der selben ursprünglichen Engine basieren.
> 
> Aber...
> 
> lassen wir die alten B/S in Frieden ruhen


 
Amen!


----------



## Vordack (15. Mai 2013)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> So viel ? das ist ja Wucher.


 
Und sogar legal


----------



## Luzzifus (15. Mai 2013)

theking2502 schrieb:


> An sich hast du Recht. Nur die kommen jedes Jahr oder alle zwei Jahre und viele Porgramme die auf den Heutigen Lions laufen, kannst du auf Panther/Tiger vergessen. XP kam 2001 raus. Die OMD hat um die 70 Euro gekostet und du kannst aktuelle Programme immer noch darauf benutzen. Das heißt auf 12 Jahre gesehen zahlst du für XP rund 6 Euro. Okay bei OS sind das auch nur 7 Euro, aber wenn man ein alten Mac mit Motorola Prozessoren benutzte musste man dann auch noch einen neuen MAC kaufen und die schlagen mit mindestens 600 Euro zu Buche. *Windows 7 kannst du sogar auf einem Intel P4 Prozessor vernünftig nutzen.*


Natürlich kann man das. Aber wer macht das schon?  Hardware-Upgrades machen die meisten Menschen ja sowieso spätestens alle paar Jahre. Aber du hast natürlich Recht, die Abwärtskompatibilität ist bei Windows besser.



Vordack schrieb:


> Für mein Windows 8 habe ich 29 Euro gezahlt


Klar, Microsoft hat halt selbst nicht ernsthaft geglaubt, das jemand für diesen Verriss mehr ausgeben würde. Deswegen diese fürn-Appel-undn-Ei-Aktion am Anfang.

PS: Ich benutze sowohl Windows (7) als auch OS X gleichermaßen und sehe bei beiden Systemen sowohl Vor- als auch Nachteile. Dies nur schonmal vorbeugenderweise in den Raum gestellt. :>


----------



## Vordack (15. Mai 2013)

Luzzifus schrieb:


> Klar, Microsoft hat halt selbst nicht ernsthaft geglaubt, das jemand für diesen Verriss mehr ausgeben würde. Deswegen diese fürn-Appel-undn-Ei-Aktion am Anfang.
> 
> PS: Ich benutze sowohl Windows (7) als auch OS X gleichermaßen und sehe bei beiden Systemen sowohl Vor- als auch Nachteile. Dies nur schonmal vorbeugenderweise in den Raum gestellt. :>



"Der Verriss" kann alles was Win 7 kann und mehr. Da arbeite ich gern mit nem "Verriss"   Oder soll ich es nicht mögen nur weil mancheiner es nicht mögen will?


----------



## Luzzifus (15. Mai 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> "Der Verriss" kann alles was Win 7 kann und mehr. Da arbeite ich gern mit nem "Verriss"   Oder soll ich es nicht mögen nur weil mancheiner es nicht mögen will?


Ich schreibe dir nichts dergleichen vor, mein Beitrag beinhaltet ausschließlich meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Enisra (15. Mai 2013)

Luzzifus schrieb:


> Ich schreibe dir nichts dergleichen vor, mein Beitrag beinhaltet ausschließlich meine persönliche Meinung.


 
naja
Meinung ...
Wenn du "das" so nennen willst


----------



## theking2502 (15. Mai 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> "Der Verriss" kann alles was Win 7 kann und mehr. Da arbeite ich gern mit nem "Verriss"   Oder soll ich es nicht mögen nur weil mancheiner es nicht mögen will?


 
Muss aber sagen, das ich bei vielen Programmen mit Win8 Probleme hatte. Z. B. Anno 2070, Skype, GW2.


----------



## Moleny (15. Mai 2013)

Ach geht das schon wieder los wie damals mit Window 3 -> 3.1 -> 3.11


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Mai 2013)

theking2502 schrieb:


> Muss aber sagen, das ich bei vielen Programmen mit Win8 Probleme hatte. Z. B. Anno 2070, Skype, GW2.


 
Ein guter Punkt. Würde mich mal interessieren, ob es da auch ein "Spiele-Update" geben wird. Bei Win 7 kam damals auch ein Update mit dem dann viele der alten Spiele wieder unterstützt wurden. Als ich Win 8 noch drauf hatte, da hatte ich auch Probleme z.B. mit dem ersten Drakensang Spiel, welches sich nur im Fenstermodus starten ließ.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Mai 2013)

theking2502 schrieb:


> Muss aber sagen, das ich bei vielen Programmen mit Win8 Probleme hatte. Z. B. Anno 2070, Skype, GW2.


 
was heißt "hatte" ? Sind die Fehler jetzt weg? Es ist normal, dass bei einem neuen OS anfangs noch Fehler auftauchen, auch weil die anderen Softwarehersteller ihre Produkte noch nicht angepasst haben. Das sollte dann aber nach ein paar Tagen/Wochen erledigt sein, entweder durch win-Updates oder auch durch Updates der Softwareanbieter. Ich kann mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen, dass so was wie Skype mit win8 absolut inkompatibel ist und es auch bleibt 

und irgendwann ist halt eh immer Schluss. Bei jedem neuen OS, egal wie gut oder schlecht es ist, kommen ein paar Anwendungen dazu, die nicht mehr korrekt laufen, teils auch je nach sonstiger Konfiguration zB dass es mit AMD-Grafikkarten geht und mit Nvidia-Karten aber nicht oder so. Neuere Dinge wie Anno 2070 oder Skype usw. dürfen aber natürlich nicht jetzt schon inkompatibel werden, das wäre viel zu  früh.


----------



## doomkeeper (15. Mai 2013)

Updates sollten in der Regel kostenlos sein. Basta 

Auch wenn Microsoft vielleicht ein kostenpflichtiges Update geplant hat (weil sie nicht mit so viel Gegenwehr gerechnet hätten)
so MÜSSEN sie es kostenlos anbieten um ihr Image zu retten (falls sie die Kritik zu Herzen genommen haben)

Dieses Update ist lebenswichtig für Windows 8 ansonsten werden weiterhin nur
die wenigsten wechseln.

Mal schauen wie das Update letztendlich aussehen wird.
Merzt es alle Kritikpunkte aus könnte sogar ich mir überlegen nächstes Jahr auf Windows 8 umzusteigen.

Microsoft, ihr seit am Zug!


----------



## Odin333 (15. Mai 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Updates sollten in der Regel kostenlos sein.


Warum sollte man für neue Features nichts bezahlen? Es ist ja nicht so, dass die Entwicklung selbiger nichts kostet.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Dieses Update ist lebenswichtig für Windows 8


Wohl kaum. Ich würde sagen, MS könnte dieses Genörgele bequem aussitzen.
Sobald diesen Sommer die ersten Haswell-Tablets auftauchen, mit genauso langer oder teilweise sogar längerer Akkulaufzeit als alle Android und iOS Tablets und dabei genauso günstig sind, sollte der Marktanteil von Win 8 schlagartig steigen.


----------



## doomkeeper (15. Mai 2013)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Warum sollte man für neue Features nichts bezahlen? Es ist ja nicht so, dass die Entwicklung selbiger nichts kostet.


Hier gehts um Support und Image. Macht Microsoft dieses Update kostenpflichtig erreichen
sie damit keinen Markt weil A. Diejenigen die Windows 8 bereits haben und es mögen 

und B. Windows 7 User bestimmt sich kein Windows 8 zulegen + kostenpflichtiges Update
um es wie Windows 7 nutzen zu können. 



> Wohl kaum. Ich würde sagen, MS könnte dieses Genörgele bequem aussitzen.
> Sobald diesen Sommer die ersten Haswell-Tablets auftauchen, mit genauso langer oder teilweise sogar längerer Akkulaufzeit als alle Android und iOS Tablets und dabei genauso günstig sind, sollte der Marktanteil von Win 8 schlagartig steigen.


 
Du musst Microsoft nicht in Schutz nehmen wenn sie
selbst den Fehler (wenn auch indirekt) zugegeben haben. 

Wenn sich jetzt noch niemand Windows 8 geholt hat der wirds auch nicht in den nächsten Wochen und Monate
in Erwägung ziehen es zu kaufen bzw. wird diese Anzahl extrem überschaulich sein.

Niemand wünscht sich schlechtes für Microsoft... Aber wenn die Jungs und Mädels
auf bestimmte Kritik und Wünsche nicht eingehen sind die selber schuld.
Da werden auch irgendwelche Haswell Tablets nix dran ändern weil der Tablet Markt schon gestättigt ist.


----------



## Mendos (15. Mai 2013)

Diese Diskussion um den Start-Button kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen. Als ob ein fehlender Button das Übel wäre ...

Das  Hauptproblem von Windows 8 ist doch, dass die das UI komplett verkackt  haben. Diese auf dem Desktop völlig unpraktische  Tablet-Kachel-Oberfläche, das gruselige Menü, welches über den gesamten  Bildschirm aufgeht, der kastrierte Desktop-Modus ... Von Ergonomie und  Usability scheint man bei Microsoft noch nichts gehört zu haben.

Dabei  wäre ein Update auf Windows 8 für Windows-Benutzer schon sinnvoll, da  man auch viel unter der Haube getan hat, z.B. die bessere  Speicherverwaltung, der überarbeitete System-Boot, das Rendern der  Desktop-Elemente über DirectX statt dem alten GDI und vieles mehr.

Vielleicht  sollte Microsoft endlich mal eine Trennung von Betriebssystem und UI in  Erwägung ziehen, so wie es unter anderen Betriebssystemen schon immer  üblich war. Dann kann man das Betriebssystem aktuell halten und das UI  nach seinen persönlichen Präferenzen wählen. Aber leider hat MS ja schon immer diese "Friß oder Stirb"-Mentalität an den Tag gelegt.

Edit:


doomkeeper schrieb:


> Niemand wünscht sich schlechtes für Microsoft...



Das würde ich so pauschal nicht behaupten.


----------



## doomkeeper (15. Mai 2013)

Mendos schrieb:


> Diese Diskussion um den Start-Button kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen. Als ob ein fehlender Button das Übel wäre ...



Ich kann eigentlich nicht nachvollziehen warum Microsoft darauf bestanden hat den
Start Button überhaupt erst rauszunehmen 
Spätestens bei der aller ersten Reaktion der Kritiker
hätten die schnell einlenken können und fertig.

In unserem Zeitalter übersieht man so eine Kritik nicht so leicht und
Microsoft hat eben versucht etwas neues unter die Leute hauen
ohne die alten Gewohnheiten zu respektieren.



> Das würde ich so pauschal nicht behaupten.


Ich meinte natürlich wegen der Sache mit Windows 8. 

Ich glaube dass viele so enttäuscht sind
weil Microsoft einfach keinerlei Reaktion gezeigt und nicht eingelenkt hat.

Die hätten sagen können " Okay, tut uns leid wir wussten nicht dass ihr
an so vielen Sachen hängt und wir bauen es wieder ein. Auch bieten wir das neue Design
optional an" o.ä.

Fertig ist Windows 8. Besser als Windows 7 und Microsoft hätte Kundenfreundlichkeit
zeigen können.. PC Markt darf man auf keinen Fall mit Tablet oder Smartphone
vergleichen.


----------



## theking2502 (15. Mai 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> was heißt "hatte" ? Sind die Fehler jetzt weg? Es ist normal, dass bei einem neuen OS anfangs noch Fehler auftauchen, auch weil die anderen Softwarehersteller ihre Produkte noch nicht angepasst haben. Das sollte dann aber nach ein paar Tagen/Wochen erledigt sein, entweder durch win-Updates oder auch durch Updates der Softwareanbieter. Ich kann mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen, dass so was wie Skype mit win8 absolut inkompatibel ist und es auch bleibt
> 
> und irgendwann ist halt eh immer Schluss. Bei jedem neuen OS, egal wie gut oder schlecht es ist, kommen ein paar Anwendungen dazu, die nicht mehr korrekt laufen, teils auch je nach sonstiger Konfiguration zB dass es mit AMD-Grafikkarten geht und mit Nvidia-Karten aber nicht oder so. Neuere Dinge wie Anno 2070 oder Skype usw. dürfen aber natürlich nicht jetzt schon inkompatibel werden, das wäre viel zu  früh.


 
Ich hatte Win8 die letzten paar Monate drauf gehabt. Es kann natürlich auch an meiner Hardware liegen (Alter Dual Core E7300 und DDR2 Speicher). Aber bei GW2 hatte ich immer wieder mal Probleme mit der Schwarzlöwenhandeslgesellschaft, Anno 2070 ging nur im Kompatibilitätsmodus (sonst ging es 15 Minuten nach Spielbeginn zurück zum Desktop) und bei Skype wurde das Gespräch immer wieder unterbrochen. Hatte mir Windows 7 jetzt wieder vor 15 Tagen drauf gespielt. Andere Anwendungen wie Anno 1404 gingen eigentlich ganz gut. Aber das waren halt die Programme die ich so nutze.


----------



## LordCrash (16. Mai 2013)

LOL, das wäre ja noch mal schöner, wenn man jetzt für Updates auch noch Geld bezahlen müsste....

Dabei ist man als Windows Nutzer der ersten Stunde doch eh schon monatelanger Beta-Tester....


----------



## Odin333 (16. Mai 2013)

Mendos schrieb:


> ...., der kastrierte Desktop-Modus ...


STFU! Wo ist der Desktop-Modus bitte kastriert? Was funktioniert unter Win8 auf dem Desktop nicht mehr so wie unter Win7?



Mendos schrieb:


> Aber leider hat MS ja schon immer diese "Friß oder Stirb"-Mentalität an den Tag gelegt.


Und ist damit auf dem Dektop seit jeher besser gefahren, als alle Konkurrenten zusammen gerechnet.
Woran das wohl liegt?


----------



## Stroiner (16. Mai 2013)

Also ich benutze Windows 8 seit der ersten Stunde, habe es von der Uni gratis bekommen.
Und ich hatte noch nie auch nur ein Problem, weder in Spielen, noch sonst wo


----------



## Mendos (16. Mai 2013)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> STFU! Wo ist der Desktop-Modus bitte kastriert? Was funktioniert unter Win8 auf dem Desktop nicht mehr so wie unter Win7?



Man kann nicht direkt in den Desktop starten. Es gibt kein vernünftiges Menü mehr, Hidden Features wie diese komischen Wischbewegungen ...



gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Und ist damit auf dem Dektop seit jeher besser gefahren, als alle Konkurrenten zusammen gerechnet.
> Woran das wohl liegt?



Microsoft hat seit jeher von dem Deal aus den 80ern profitiert, wo DOS das Standardbetriebssystem auf IBM-PCs wurde - weil es billig war. Seitdem sind ihre Betriebssysteme auf den meisten Consumer-PCs vorinstalliert und der Otto Normalverbraucher benutzt ein Gerät nunmal so, wie er es gekauft hat. Damit kann man sich so einiges gegenüber dem Kunden leisten. That's it.


----------



## golani79 (16. Mai 2013)

Mendos schrieb:


> Man kann nicht direkt in den Desktop starten. Es gibt kein vernünftiges Menü mehr, Hidden Features wie diese komischen Wischbewegungen ...



Und wieso ist der Desktop dann kastriert?
Nur weil am Anfang Metro gezeigt wird, fehlt dem Desktop doch nix ...

1 Klick auf Desktop oder ein Druck auf die Windows Taste tut ja auch so weh .. echt ...

Und wenn man 2 Monitore hat, dann sieht man auf einem eh sofort den Desktop.


----------



## Vordack (17. Mai 2013)

Mendos schrieb:


> Man kann nicht direkt in den Desktop starten. Es gibt kein vernünftiges Menü mehr, Hidden Features wie diese komischen Wischbewegungen ...



Nur noch eine "kleine" Anmerkung zu Deiner "Liste".

Da Du als ersten Punkt schreibst, lass mich es suchen, "Als ob ein fehlender Button das Übel wäre ...", jetzt aber meinst der Desktop sei kastriert weil er "kein vernünftiges Menü mehr" hat, da fass ich mir echt an den Kopf und frage mich ob Du uns alle für dumm verkaufen willst?!


----------



## Enisra (17. Mai 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Nur noch eine "kleine" Anmerkung zu Deiner "Liste".
> 
> Da Du als ersten Punkt schreibst, lass mich es suchen, "Als ob ein fehlender Button das Übel wäre ...", jetzt aber meinst der Desktop sei kastriert weil er "kein vernünftiges Menü mehr" hat, da fass ich mir echt an den Kopf und frage mich ob Du uns alle für dumm verkaufen willst?!


 
ich würde es die üblichen Widersprüche nennen, in die sich Leute verstricken die etwas, ein Film oder eine Software, unbedingt schlecht reden wollen
Alternativ kann man auch von "mit zweierlei Maß messen" reden


----------



## Mendos (17. Mai 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Nur noch eine "kleine" Anmerkung zu Deiner "Liste".
> 
> Da Du als ersten Punkt schreibst, lass mich es suchen, "Als ob ein fehlender Button das Übel wäre ...", jetzt aber meinst der Desktop sei kastriert weil er "kein vernünftiges Menü mehr" hat, da fass ich mir echt an den Kopf und frage mich ob Du uns alle für dumm verkaufen willst?!


 
Und was genau hat jetzt der fehlende Start-Button mit dem grusseligen Menü von Windows 8 zu tun? Es nimmt überflüssigerweise den ganzen Bildschirm ein und ist unübersichtlich. Und eine Alternative (außer Third-Party-Software) gibt es ja nicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Mai 2013)

Ich kann es nur immer wiederholen. Einfach eine Optionalität einbauen, mit der man auf dem Desktop PC die Modern UI komplett deaktivieren kann und schon ist man den Großteil der Kritik los. Sollte technisch ja kein großes Problem sein.


----------



## Enisra (17. Mai 2013)

Mendos schrieb:


> Und was genau hat jetzt der fehlende Start-Button mit dem grusseligen Menü von Windows 8 zu tun? Es nimmt überflüssigerweise den ganzen Bildschirm ein und ist unübersichtlich. Und eine Alternative (außer Third-Party-Software) gibt es ja nicht.


 
und das sind dann so Punkte, warum ich immer sage, das es keine Kritik sondern nur Mimimi gibt
Vorallem wenn "Thesen" dazu kommen, die so gänzlich nicht mit der beobachtbaren Realität übereinstimmt
Unübersichtlich? WTF?
Groß und Bildschirmfüllend und Unübersichtlich ist ein Oxymoron, vorallem wenn man es mit dem Startmenü vergleicht wo man irgendwas erster mal suchen muss



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich kann es nur immer wiederholen. Einfach  eine Optionalität einbauen, mit der man auf dem Desktop PC die Modern UI  komplett deaktivieren kann und schon ist man den Großteil der Kritik  los. Sollte technisch ja kein großes Problem sein.


 
dann würden die sich aufregen das man es beim einrichten noch umstellen muss, die wollen Win8 hassen


----------



## Mendos (17. Mai 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> und das sind dann so Punkte, warum ich immer sage, das es keine Kritik sondern nur Mimimi gibt
> Vorallem wenn "Thesen" dazu kommen, die so gänzlich nicht mit der beobachtbaren Realität übereinstimmt



Aha. Thesen. Nun, dann gibt doch mal deine reichhaltigen Erfahrungen zum Thema UI-Design und Software-Ergonomie zum besten. Ich beschäftige mich mit sowas beruflich.



Enisra schrieb:


> Unübersichtlich? WTF?
> Groß und Bildschirmfüllend und Unübersichtlich ist ein Oxymoron, vorallem wenn man es mit dem Startmenü vergleicht wo man irgendwas erster mal suchen muss


 
Natürlich ist es unübersichtlich. Statt einer sortierten Listenansicht hat man nun irgendwelche Kacheln nebeneinander und übereinander stehen. Und groß bedeutet eben nicht übersichtlicher. Im Gegenteil: die Mauswege sind länger, ich muss mit den Augen auf einer größeren Fläche nach dem gewünschten Programm suchen bzw. auch noch scrollen, wenn nicht alle Menüpunkte auf den Bildschirm gepaßt haben. Sorry, aber sowas würde mir die QS in meiner Firma um die Ohren hauen. Und alles nur, weil man auf Krampf alles auf Touch-Bedienung optimieren wollte.


----------



## doomkeeper (17. Mai 2013)

Es gibt halt Leute die mit dem Design und der Änderung
nix anfangen können und wollen. 

Warum verstehen das einige nicht?
Person A sagt: Windows 8 gefällt mir nicht wegen Grund A und Grund B.
Person B sagt: So ein Quatsch ich komm damit super zurecht? Mimimi 

Was lernen wir daraus? Fangt endlich mal an andere Meinungen
zu akzeptieren.

Fakt ist dass Microsoft ein neues Design aufzwingen wollte und das nunmal
nicht bei jedem gut ankommt.
Und das hör ich ständig aus meinem Umkreis immer wieder.

Wenns mir nicht gefällt kann ich ja locker auf Desktop switchen?
Ok schön... aber dafür brauch ich dann kein Windows 8. 
Schnelleres Boot? Wird völlig überbewertet weil SSDs in Mode gekommen sind.
Pausenfunktion beim Kopieren? Nett aber kein Kaufgrund
Hardware Sound? Bisjetzt hab ich noch keine Lobeshymnen gehört

Was noch? Genau, nämlich so gut wie gar nix.

Das hat nix damit zu tun dass man grundsätzlich alles Neue schlecht redet sondern
dass man über Jahrzehnte(?!) eine optimale Arbeits- und Bedienungsqualität aufgebaut hat.

Nur weil Smart- und Tabletmarkt dieses Design benötigt heißt es noch lange nicht dass
Windows Fans es kommentarlos annehmen müssen.
Es ist nunmal ein anderer Markt und nicht alle sind solche Neuzeit Fans und begrüßen jede
Änderung.

Das große Aushängeschild ist nunmal das neue Design und genau das gefällt vielen einfach nicht.
Und wenn das der Fall ist dann braucht man auch kein Windows 8


----------

